# Snowflite 5/20 barnfind



## Rustyblower25219 (Jun 29, 2020)

Recently got a dried out barnfind. Turns over on the pull. Seems to have compression. New carb on order. New gaslines already. Loose wheel has a broken shear pin and drive chain is off. Seems to be missing the drive chain gear on the power side. Any help with finding a diagram would help as this one is a tough tear down(wd-40 is definatelyy friend today)


----------



## Greg_B (Feb 6, 2019)

Look like this? Had to replace augur bearings, and the hub pulled out of the sprocket. Still waiting to be fixed. Have not found a replacement in almost two years. Closest I could get was sprocket and hub that was keyed not cross drilled.

/smblower1

Link to pics in the gallery, scroll once you get there for other shots.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Rustyblower

Do you have any numbers (model, serial) off the unit ?

Are you speaking of WD40 penetrating oil or just WD40 ? I haven't tried the WD40 penetrating fluid as I've had very good results with PB Blaster. As for regular WD40 it's great for cleaning tools before putting them away or spraying ignition components to dry and protect them but it's not that great as a penetrating oil. At least that's my experience over the decades in a shop. PB Blaster and a torch have saved me many times.














Is this anything close? - - > PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Same machine I use to own. It was sold by Eaton's department stores back in the 70's.Sold mine last year for $150 believe it or not.The only problem was the chain sprocket teeth that were chewed up. I found a new one to replace it on MTD site. I will see if I have a copy of the diagram


----------



## Greg_B (Feb 6, 2019)

Any one come up with a parts list for my single stage thrower in the linked pictures?


----------

